# Fan Controllers



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Im shopping for a cheap one. I just need a very basic one and I need opinions.

This One 

or 

This One


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

The top one looks better. I didn't look at the functionality though.


----------



## fearfac (Jul 11, 2005)

ok first off im only look at features if ur after looks thats your decision
now the first one is able to show temps which is a huge advantage of the 2nd one it can show temps of hdd vga and cpu as well as control fan speeds

the 2nd one can just control fan speeds?
so in terms of features the top one is the way to go because its alot more features packed and to me acutally looks alot better being a lcd screen and all also be careful about buying of ebay u might get sucked into buyin an apple (doa) now yes its only a fan controller but you never know besides i dont think it would be to expensive to buy brandnew. all in all go with the top one for features but if your after looks i leave that to u.

peace


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Definatly features.

thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd go with the top controller.


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Just to be the voice of dissent, I'd go with the bottom one. In my experience, in terms of fan speed controllers, the more complicated, the worse. To monitor temperature, you need to put all sorts of little probes and wires throughout your PC, which clutters things up even more than just the fan speed controlling wires. Also, having four simple knobs leaves a lot less room for error than having a bunch of poorly labeled and confusing buttons.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

You make me want to consider my decision now. But if I get an LCD one I wont get a 7$ one for sure :4-thatsba


----------

